

Tool to recover files from FileVault 2 (Apple's full-disk encryption) - casca
http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2012/08/06/analysis-of-filevault-2-apples-full-disk-encryption/

======
tehabe
Original title of the page is: "Analysis of FileVault 2 (Apple’s full disk
encryption)" No idea why HN used the wrong one.

